# Where to Live in Darwin



## karoks (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello everyone;

I'm going to move to Darwin on March with my family (I have a baby 6mo) and we haven't decided where to live in the area yet.

Can anyone suggest some place to live in Darwin? CBD or suburbs? I can afford like around 600 pw with furnished.

Also I would like to ask about, what are the furniture costs in Darwin? Should I rent an empty house and buy for my own furniture or should I rent a furnished one?

Waiting for your replies.. Thank you.


----------



## projapoti (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Karoks, We are in the same problem. R u right now in Darwin. What about your experience? Plz let me know.


----------

